# Like Ice / Ice Tight.  What do you do with yours?



## SpruceRI (2 February 2010)

I've tried 3 methods with clay after XC.

First was slapping the clay on and wrapping cling film over the top then covering that in wet fibagee and a bandage, as told by a friend who was a competition groom.

Yes, it kept the clay damp but also heated up to a terrific temperature that surely defeated the object of the whole thing?  So  stopped doing that.

The next suggestion was to put the clay on and then wrap in brown paper, wet fibagee and then bandage.  This time the clay dried hard, but the leg still built up heat.

So now, if I use it at all, I just wash the legs off and then slap the clay on, let it dry on and brush off later.

Not sure I see the point of that either except that having tried 'Like Ice' on myself it was very soothing!  Not sure it would penetrate leg hair though.

What do you all do??


----------



## LEC (2 February 2010)

Not use clay!!


----------



## SpruceRI (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Not use clay!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, quite!  

I've got half a pot of it left and wasn't going to replace.  Just going to use it on myself when I have aches and pains.  Very nice too


----------



## rotters13 (3 February 2010)

I've found that too....   What do other poeple use? (May make a separate post unless you would like to?!


----------



## kirstyfk (3 February 2010)

I used to just slap it on and let it dry then hose off.


----------



## Horsemad12 (3 February 2010)

Use it up using method 3 then get some of the ice bandages that you only leave on for 20mins, much cleaner, quicker and IMHO much cooler!!!


----------



## Mickey02 (3 February 2010)

Yes I use the ice bandages and love them much more effective the ones I use are called equi-n-ice google it cause their website is really good. First purchase it's more expensive than clay but in the long run I would say its probably cheaper and soooo much easier to use!!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to just slap it on and let it dry then hose off. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I do the same. I find if you put anything on over it, it just seems to defeat the purpose.


----------



## Super_Kat (3 February 2010)

Use Neo Ice.
My polocrosse pony frequently spends a weekend getting hammered on hard ground and I've found this stuff to be brilliant.
You soak the Neo Ice bandage in the solution, put it on, fasten, put the sock over the top, stays cool for about 4(?) hours, brilliant stuff


----------



## dixie (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I used to just slap it on and let it dry then hose off. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I do the same. I find if you put anything on over it, it just seems to defeat the purpose. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too but minus the hosing, just brushed it off over the next day or so.

I read a vets article somewhere that he thought it was a waste of time and that the only benefit was the hosing off.


----------



## TableDancer (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I read a vets article somewhere that he thought it was a waste of time and that the only benefit was the hosing off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

To the best of my knowledge, this is the most up-to-date veterinary thinking. I belong to the generation that has religiously used clays of various types for more years than I care to remember. Ever since Atlanta Olympic research when they discovered the magic of ice, I've used ice on legs (and feet) first, 20-30 mins on, 20 mins off for as long as I've felt it's required (and all night occasionally if needed and can get away with it!), followed by ice tight and bandages overnight. Finally, a couple of years ago, people who I respect started to say the clay does nothing so with some relief I've abandoned it altogether. I think some of the ice-type solutions are very good (although I did try one that wasn't), and the Zamar machine things are also fab, but I use good old ice and tubi-grips


----------



## prudunce (3 February 2010)

DONT talk to me about leg ice clay.U cant get the friggin stuff off!!U spend a gd hr hosing the legs to get the damn stuff off!! And its blinking messy!!
gels much better,tho im not sure they do anything at all ????


----------



## kerriesquire89 (3 February 2010)

With ice tight i apply it genorously then wrap a competition number or paper around the leg and then just stable bandage like normal. I wouldn't recommend wet fibergee as this, if done regularly, could cause mud fever. I remove the stable bandage the following morning and wash the ice tight off.

Alternatively you could use a pair of stable wrap boots (similar to the premier equine ones) You can cut a pocket into the lining and insert an ice pack. The disposal ice cub bags work brilliantly, or gel filled ice packs as these both mold around the legs. 

Hope this helps  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Alibear (3 February 2010)

With ice tight clay I used to apply it and leave it on , bandage or boot to travel home, take bandages boots off but leave ice tight on legs over night.

Next day all dry and brushed off easily with no effort. I swear it kept my mare on the road for an extra 2 years before her suspensory went.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (3 February 2010)

hmmmmmmm, although only a poncy dressage person i do like to use some form of cooling stuff if for eg they've done a 2/3 day show , hacked out on hard ground (god forbid, would only happen by accident lol!!!!)or the surface somewhere was a bit scrappy.

have always used a mixture of ice tight(nothing on top, then hosed off following day which is also of benefit), and a  cooling gel from sweden which i use almost daily in summer after normal work(which probably does bugger all but is soothing if nothing else), but having looked at the equi-n-ice bandages i think when summer rocks around again ill be investing in some of those as much tidier than clay and the theory behind them seems more solid.


----------



## KatB (3 February 2010)

Personally don't use it much anymore, and if I do it isnt for the cooling properties, but for the soothing/bracing properties most of them seem to have! 

I always wash off the legs as much as possible at the event, put Aerborn cool boots on for 20mins as I walk them off etc. I will then wash the legs again, and boot up to go home. When I get home, when i used Ice tight I would then check legs again, and ice tight with nothing over the top for the night, washing it off the next morning 
	
	
		
		
	


	





At the yard I worked at, we ice tighted, wet paper and bandaged with fibregee over the top. We then washed off teh ice tight the next day. 

However, now I use cooling gel instead, and put it on at the event. A lot less mess, and just as effective IMO


----------



## only_me (3 February 2010)

If you do use clay - 
You should slap it on 
Soak the brown paper
Put the wet brown paper over clay
Fibergee/gamgee over 
then use a stable bandage on top


----------



## oldvic (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
With ice tight clay I used to apply it and leave it on , bandage or boot to travel home, take bandages boots off but leave ice tight on legs over night.

This is what we do with the racehorses and it works very well. We put wet paper over the clay, fybergee and bandage to come home. Bandages are taken off overnight and the clay is washed off next morning. The clay is used for it's soothing properties. There is a clay that is put on on it's own and it stays cool for some time. It dries tight and appears to help legs that fill. Needless to say it is not cheap!


----------



## MerryMAL (3 February 2010)

I don't use clay, but my friend does and she just uses newspaper.


----------



## SpruceRI (3 February 2010)

Hum....see with the paper, if remove the bandaging while the paper is still damp, it falls apart and needs scraping off the leg with your fingernails, or, if it's dried on then it's like picking papier mache off - again with finger nails.....  and I don't have many of them!!!!


----------



## noname (3 February 2010)

I'm currently using the equine america like ice thing. I just slap it on, brown paper, then bandage, no fibergee. I remove bandages in the morning, kick horse out to wander about and the stuff just falls off. Comes off easy peasy when dry. Or you can hose it off and reapply if the horse is really bad.

Icing is very good but you've got to be careful, I've seen it burn or blister legs etc. Can only ice for about 20mins!

The best ice tight products were's taken off the market years ago, they contain antiflugistine (spelling is iffy) which is now banned but that was the good stuff. I think you can get a herbal type version though because my old man can smell it in some of the newer ice tight type products.


----------



## oldvic (3 February 2010)

What's wrong with water and a sponge? Then you don't need fingernails!!


----------

